# Ice Spearing



## richardnori (Jan 7, 2010)

Doug, I thought I remembered you mentioning a book or pamplet about spear fishing...available at the extension office (ndsu?) Do you know which number I should call..I called & they didn't know anything about the spear fishing book/pamplet 
Thanks, Rich


----------



## terry_hangge (Jan 3, 2010)

I think Minnesota allows non residents to spear if it is reciprocal


----------

